# Finding Crown Stops for Hitachi FCH Mitre Saw



## andonyx (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello,

I recently purchased a Hitachi C10FCH Mitre Saw, and for $99, it looks like a heck of a buy. My first real job is going to be crown molding, and I'm having a heck of a time navigating the on-line catalogues looking for crown stops.

It seems like the stops for the FSH series should work but nobody lists the FCH series anywhere. On the Hitachi web site they have a part number for the FCH series but no links or pictures, and I can't find any place to order it from. 

Does anybody know, off hand, if the FSH series stops fit the FCH series saws? They would appear to by picture but I'm just barely experienced enough to know that rarely gives you the whole...erm.. picture.

Your advice is appreciated in advance.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

You can telephone customer service at 
http://www.hitachipowertools.com/

I have that that series Hitachi but for crown I use a 12" Delta. The Hitachi is a workhorse and will cut crown. I would start with smaller profile MDF and rent this video with Gary Katz
http://smartflix.com/store/video/2238/MFC-Conquering-Crown-Molding

I have been in Gary Katz's Crown classes and he is the Master

Hope this helps,


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I agree with PaliBob...contact Hitachi and see what they say. In addition, you could buy either the left or right and try it on...worse thing would be if it didn't fit...it'll cost you a few $ in return shipping...


----------



## andonyx (Apr 15, 2009)

*Thanks!*

I appreciate the advice. 

I will contact Hitachi. I need to get this done this weekend, so for the interim I picked up a universal Crown stop that looks clunky but serviceable. Will update when I find out answers.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Andon, Thanks the feedback. It is refreshing to see feedback since so many first posts are from a lookee loo who after Post #1 will never be heard from again.

Don't get confused about this cutting upside down business. If you think of the miter saw table as being the ceiling then you are just cutting with the miter saw upside down.

The confusing part is swinging the saw left or right for a LH or RH corner vs inside or outside corner. You are correct is using stops to cut in position vs cutting on the flat.

Good Luck,


----------

